# [Gros programmes] une lenteur désespérante

## Marsu

depuis que j'ai installé gentoo 1.4rc4 sur un P3 866Mhz avec une carte graphique gerforce 4 ti 4200, tous mes programmes comme Mozilla, Opera ou encore tous les outils KDE, sont super lents à charger, de même, le serveur Xfree est super lent à charger lui même, personne n'aurait une idée sur la cause de ces désagréments ?? quand je dis lents, c'est de l'ordre de la minute et demie pour charger Mozilla et de la trentaine de secondes pour charger X. 

PS : sur mon deuxième PC, à 750Mhz  (Athlon Tbird), Geforce 2 GTS, Xfree se charge en moins de 5 secondes et Mozilla en moins de 10.

----------

## Leander256

Est-ce que tu as compilé le support du chipset de ta carte mère dans le kernel, ainsi que celui du DMA, et activé ce dernier? Pour vérifier que le DMA est activé:

```
# hdparm /dev/hda
```

Juste au cas où: hdparm est dans l'ebuild hdparm (tout bêtement).

----------

## Marsu

euh, le dma est off, je l'active comment ??

Il me semble bien que j'aio compilé le chipset dans le noyau !

----------

## Leander256

Réponse RTFMesque:

```
man hdparm
```

Et sinon:

```
hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
```

----------

## ganjo

si tu peux lancer emacs en mode console en + de 2sec le problème  peut venir d'un problème de reseau, kde en abusant et X également

regarde si ton reseau fonctionne bien, essaye de lancer X avec --nolisten

juste localhost dans /etc/networks

virer nis et mettre dns en dernier dans /etc/nsswitch.conf

----------

## Marsu

ben je crois que mon prédiagnostique était faux: emacs met 2 minutes à se charger sans X, c pas normal, je me demande d'ou peut venir l'erreur 

la différence entre les deux configs, c qu'il y en a une ou j'ai tout compilé (la plus rapide) et l'autr qui utilisait le truc niveau 2, mais bon, ça ne devrait pas être à l'origine de telles différences de rapidité, surtout avec l'un plus frapide que l'autre!

----------

## ganjo

tas vérifié tout se qui était reseau ?

de nombreuses applis (dont X, emacs, kde...) utilisent massivement le reseau, meme pour de l'accès local

----------

## sireyessire

sinon tu peux compiler avec les options -Os  voire -O2 au lieu de -O3. En effet, depuis que je l'ai fait mozilla se charge nettement plus rapidement. Tu peux aussi prelinker (emerge prelink)

----------

## ghoti

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sinon tu peux compiler avec les options -Os  voire -O2 au lieu de -O3. En effet, depuis que je l'ai fait mozilla se charge nettement plus rapidement. Tu peux aussi prelinker (emerge prelink)

 

Oui mais bon, ce n'est tout de même pas ça qui va créer des miracles !  :Very Happy: 

AMHA, le problème est ailleurs : une minute et demi pour charger Mozilla avec un P3-866, c'est 4 fois plus qu'avec mon ch'ti celeron 566 !  (kernel compilé en -O3 et pas de prelink ...)

Je pencherais aussi pour un problème de hdparm mal réglé.

Ou alors un manque de mémoire (hdparm pourri et manque de mémoire, ça peut faire très mal, question swap  ...)

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui mais bon, ce n'est tout de même pas ça qui va créer des miracles ! 
> 
> 

 

Pê mais ça y contribue... :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je pencherais aussi pour un problème de hdparm mal réglé.
> 
> Ou alors un manque de mémoire (hdparm pourri et manque de mémoire, ça peut faire très mal, question swap  ...)

 

c'est sûr  :Razz: 

----------

## Marsu

la memoire, ça me semble louche : 1024Mo de swap et 512Mo de SDR, mais je comprends pas comment ça se fait que ça soit aussi lent, 

comment cela pourrait-il être dû uniquement à hdparm, sur l'autre j'y ai même pas touché, je savais même pas que ça existait

d'ailleurs enable_dma est off sur l'autre (enfin plus maintenant, je viens de le changer), ça ne l'empêche pas de tourner normalement

j'ai essayé de lancer X avec --nolisten, rien de mieux, peut être que c'est parce que c'est un disque de 120Go, je sais pas, mais ça m'étonnerait quand même, c du UDMA 133

sur celui qui marche pas :

```

#hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount        = 16 (on)

 IO_support      =   1 (32-bits)

 unmaskirq       =   1 (on)

 using_dma       =   1 (on)

 keepsettings     =   0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 14946/255/63, sectors = 240121728, start = 0

```

sur celui qui marche :

```

#hdparm /dev/hda                                                  19:15

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 geometry     = 3737/255/63, sectors = 60036480, start = 0

```

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> la memoire, ça me semble louche : 1024Mo de swap et 512Mo de SDR

 

Normalement tu devrais avoir 256 Mo de swap, est ce que ton disque tourne presque continuellement? Moi j'ai 512 Mo de Ram et 256 Mo de Swap et mon disque est très rarement sollicité. Que donnent les commandes free et top?

T'as pas des services inutiles qui tournent en tache de fond (style apache,samba,p2p...), ton /etc/hostname est-il défini?, tu peux aussi faire (en root) tail -f /var/log/kernel/current et voir si ton kernel ne rencontre pas d'erreur (ecriture de messages de log= forte utilisation de la ram et du proc). Voila, tiens-nous au courant...

----------

## ghoti

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> T'as pas des services inutiles qui tournent en tache de fond (style apache,samba,p2p...),

 

Ca me rappelle que j'ai vu un jour un post sur un autre forum qui traitait un peu du même problème :  

Je ne me souviens plus des détails mais le gars s'est finalement aperçu qu'il avait une tâche assez lourde dans son cron et ça lui bouffait toutes ses ressources ...

----------

## Marsu

ben non, paradoxalement, c'est sur l'autre que j'ai des taches de fond : samba, apache, cups, mysql, postgresql, et il est quand même plus rapide

tail -f /var...current me donne les cryptoapis, je les ai désactivés, je verrais au redemarrage si ça change quelque chose

----------

## sireyessire

 :Laughing:  évidement si tu cryptes tout   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## Marsu

qu'est ce que tu veux, la parnoïa envahit la société de nos jours les gens ne se font plus confiance ... euh, je m'éloigne du vif du sujet là !

----------

## sireyessire

C'est vrai mais le trip "j'ai même la RAM cryptée" c'est à la fois assez violent et  plutôt plaisant  :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Marsu

c'est sûr, mais bon, même sans les cryptoapi, il est super lent

enfin, j'ai pas trop l'impression que ça soit une lenteur absolue, ça m'a plutôt l'air d'un retard à l'execution, parce qu'un fois chargés, les programmes tournent pas mal, même vmware qui pourtant bouffe pas mal de mémoire

y'a personne qui ait eu le même genre de problèmes ??

----------

## sireyessire

ça s'est l'avantage de -O3 : une fois que les programmes sont en RAM comme ils sont super optimisés ça torche!  :Wink: 

----------

## Marsu

ouais, mais même en -O3, mozilla fb n'est pas sensé prendre 2 min pour se lancer

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> ça s'est l'avantage de -O3 : une fois que les programmes sont en RAM comme ils sont super optimisés ça torche!

 

Je vais pas lancer un troll mais je n'ai eu que des problèmes en -03 et ça n'allait pas plus vite qu'en -02, je préfère compiler en -02 avec le prelink et le noyau 2.6(preempt) et la, ça va vraiment vite (mozilla démarre en 3 sec)  :Cool: 

----------

## Marsu

vous croyez qu'en recompilant tout le système, ça pourrait changer quelque chose ??

----------

## ganjo

non, a moin que tu te sois amusé a changer les cflags en cour de route, mais là ca ramerait pas mais planterait surement

verifie le reseau, notament nsswitch.cong, si emacs prend tant de temps a se lancer sans X, ca vient a coup sur de là

----------

## ghoti

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> vous croyez qu'en recompilant tout le système, ça pourrait changer quelque chose ??

 

Peut-être.

De la même manière que si tu as un robinet qui fuit dans ta salle de bain, il suffit d'abattre tout l'immeuble et puis le reconstruire.

Ce n'est pas la solution idéale, mais d'habitude, ça supprime la fuite  :Wink: 

On appelle ça la "méthode Redmond" mais j'ignore pourquoi  :Laughing: 

Sérieusement, le fait que les lenteurs s'observent au chargement me conforte dans l'idée que le problème vient de ton disque.

Que donne hdparm -t /dev/ton_disque ?

Sur mon système, je possède 2 disques durs assez anciens en UDMA4 et j'ai les résultats suivants :

```
bigben # hdparm -t /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  102 MB in  3.04 seconds =  33.55 MB/sec

bigben # hdparm -t /dev/hdg

/dev/hdg:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.08 seconds =  19.51 MB/sec
```

Avec un disque dur récent, je suis persuadé que tu devrais observer des résultats deux fois plus élevés !

Tu peux aussi tester le transfert à partir de la mémoire cache en remplaçant "-t" par "-T"

Pour ce test, j'obtiens 237 et 264 Mo/seconde.

Ces résultats sont assez minables dans l'absolu mais le chargement des programmes se fait de manière acceptable.

Un paramètre me frappe également dans ta config :

 *Quote:*   

> sur celui qui marche pas :
> 
> #hdparm /dev/hda
> 
> /dev/hda:
> ...

 

D'après la doc de hdparm, ce paramètre est sensé augmenter la réactivité du système mais peut conduire à des problèmes divers.

Essaye de le désactiver : hdparm -u 0 /dev/hda

D'ailleurs, remarque bien que le paramètre "unmaskirq" est désactivé sur ton "système qui marche" !

----------

## Flop

J'ai le même genre de problème.

bash-2.05b#  hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:    8 MB in  3.19 seconds =   2.51 MB/sec[/i]

La souris saute et je ne peux pratiquement rien faire en même temps que j'écoute des ogg/mp3 sur Xmms, sinon les chansons sautent aussi. Ça pourrait venir de ce résultat pourri?

Quand j'essaye d'activer le DMA : 

bash-2.05b# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

1.8ghz, 480mo ddr, noyau 2.6.1, kde 3.1.5

bash-2.05b# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 650 Host (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS 530 Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961 [MuTIOL Media IO]

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]: Unknown device 0016

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 10/100 Ethernet (rev 90)

00:05.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

00:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46)

00:08.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50)

00:08.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 50)

00:08.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS650/651/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

Des solutions?

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Flop wrote:*   

> Des solutions?

 

T'as pensé à activer cette option dans ton noyau ?

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> SiS5513 chipset support

----------

## Flop

Non! Mais maintenant que j'ai lu l'aide pour cette option... Je pense définitivement que c'est une bonne idée.   :Surprised: 

----------

## Flop

Hm... J'ai rajouté l'option, recompiler le noyau et je l'ai installé, sans résultats. Je n'ai pas oublié de monter ma partition /boot avant l'installation. Et l'option DMA par default lorsque permis est aussi cochée.

Encore la même histoire. 

bash-2.05b# hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

bash-2.05b# hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   16 MB in  3.08 seconds =   5.20 MB/sec

Si quelqu'un a une piste, n'importe quoi...

----------

## Marsu

sur celui qui marche : minable :

```

# hdparm -t /dev/hda                                               11:01

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in 17.24 seconds =  3.71 MB/sec

```

sur celui qui marche pas : moins minable :

```

# hdparm -t /dev/hda                                               11:01

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in 7.12 seconds =  9.00 MB/sec

```

----------

## Marsu

les resultats du hdparm ne sont toujours pas au top, mais maintenant ça marche, merci à edo :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> j'ai regler le probleme chez moi, du moins j'espere, mais a 1er vue, ca a l'air d'aller
> 
> j ai commencer par re ecrire les fichiers suivants : resolv.conf -- hosts et hostname, puis j 'ai renomme dnsdomainame en xxxdomainname et enfin création d'un host.conf
> ...

 

ganjo>>je pensais que ct tout bon au niveau du réseau, je l'avais déjà configuré, mais bon, apparemment, ct pas bien le cas, merci

au fait, quand je change les parametres par le hdparm, ils ne restent pas apres un redemarrage, comment faire pour que ça change ??

parce qu'avec le dma activé, maintenant :

```

# hdparm -t  /dev/hda                                              11:17

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.26 seconds = 50.79 MB/sec

```

flop>> t en root quand tu changes les paramètres ?? parce que c bizarre que ça n'accepte pas, c quoi comme disque dur ??

----------

## scout

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> au fait, quand je change les parametres par le hdparm, ils ne restent pas apres un redemarrage, comment faire pour que ça change ??

 

2 solutions:

soit tu rajoutes ta commande hdparm au fichier /etc/conf.d/local.start qui est exécuté à chaque démarrage

soit tu édites /etc/conf.d/hdparm et tu y ajoutes tes options qui seront passés à tous tes disques. après tu ajoutes le script pour hdparm au démarrage: rc-update add hdparm default

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Flop wrote:*   

> Si quelqu'un a une piste, n'importe quoi...

 

Je sais que t'as dit que t'avais bien pensé à monter /boot avant de copier ton noyau, mais vérifie bien que tu tournes avec le nouveau noyau recompilé (avec "uname -a", tu peux vérifier l'heure de compilation), on sait jamais...

Peux-tu donner la sortie de "dmesg" (les lignes qui parlent d'IDE) pour voir comment est détecté ton controleur IDE ?

----------

## Flop

Effectivement, mon nouveau noyau n'est pas installé. J'ai du sauté un étape!

mount /dev/hda2 /boot, make menuconfig, make, make bzImage, make modules_install, make install.

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.1-gentoo/System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.1-gentoo

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.1-gentoo

grub

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

C'est comme ça que je m'y prend pour installer un noyau... Est-ce la bonne façon?

/etc/fstab:

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime         $

/dev/hda4               /               reiserfs        notail                 $

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw                     $

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,user              $

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows    vfat            auto,ro,user           $

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults               $

/boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.1

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.1-gentoo root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Flop wrote:*   

> C'est comme ça que je m'y prend pour installer un noyau... Est-ce la bonne façon?

 

Y'a plus simple :

```
# make menuconfig

# make

# make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-xxx
```

En fait, sur un 2.6, le "make" tout court fabrique le noyau et les modules. Il ne reste plus qu'à l'installer en le copiant dans /boot et installer les modules avec "make modules_install".

Tu peux aussi copier le System.map mais ce n'est pas indispensable.

Mais ce que t'as fait devrait marcher. Il se passe quoi exactement ? Tu vois le nouveau noyau compilé dans /boot ? (ls -l /boot)

EDIT : Ah ben, j'ai trouvé ton erreur !

Tu appelles ton nouveau noyau /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.1-gentoo alors que Grub charge /boot/kernel-2.6.1-gentoo.

----------

## Flop

Ah... Merci, je suis maintenant sur le nouveau noyau! J'ai activé le DMA, et mes résultats sont maintenant

bash-2.05b# hdparm -t /dev/hda

]/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   62 MB in  3.06 seconds =  20.24 MB/sec

C'est un peu mieux... Mais il me semble que sous mandrake, j'obtenais en haut de 300MB/sec.

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@portable) (version gcc 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo L

inux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #2 Sun Feb 1 11:00:19 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ec000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001dff0000 - 000000001dff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001dff8000 - 000000001e000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff0ffff (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

479MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 122864

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 118768 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1796.386 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 482380k/491456k available (2317k kernel code, 8328k reserved, 835k data,

 132k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3547.13 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS961 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0961] at 0000:00:02.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:02.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:08.0

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

udf: registering filesystem

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 650 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 409M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0

[drm] Initialized sis 1.1.0 20030826 on minor 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:03.0

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 5, 00:50:eb:05:64:3d.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 961 MuTIOL IDE UDMA100 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: FUJITSU MHS2040AT D, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-081, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ohci1394: $Rev$ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:07.0

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[dfffa800-dfffafff]  Max

 Packet=[2048]

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:08.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:08.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:08.2: irq 10, pci mem de81c700

ehci_hcd 0000:00:08.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:08.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:08.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:02.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:08.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:08.0: irq 5, io base 0000c400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:08.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:08.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:05.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:08.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:08.1: irq 10, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:08.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 53

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> four buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:02.7

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0050eb040000a06a]

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 at 0xdc00, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye?]                               on usb-0000:00:08.0-1

Reiserfs journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max tra                              ns len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda4) for (hda4)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding 642592k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

```

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Flop wrote:*   

> C'est un peu mieux... Mais il me semble que sous mandrake, j'obtenais en haut de 300MB/sec.

 

Non, non, c'est normal. Surtout que ton disque n'est qu'un UDMA 33.

Mon disque (UDMA 100) donne :

```
# hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  140 MB in  3.00 seconds =  46.67 MB/sec
```

L'option -T de hdparm mesure la vitesse du cache et donne :

```
# hdparm -T /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1128 MB in  2.00 seconds = 564.00 MB/sec
```

----------

## Flop

Ah bon!

bash-2.05b# hdparm -T /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   1180 MB in  2.00 seconds = 589.50 MB/sec

Et bien, mon problème de DMA est résolu, merci. J'espère que l'ordinateur va être plus rapide.

----------

## Marsu

ouin, moi j'ai du udma 100 et j'ai ça : 

```

#hdparm -T /dev/hda                                               20:03

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   128 MB in  1.02 seconds =125.49 MB/sec

```

comment y remédier

----------

## dioxmat

-T n'utilise meme pas le disque... Ca peut etre utile pour debugger un probleme (i.e., si tu fais moins de 100 m/s ca peut etre un probleme avec ton kernel ou autre) mais pour comparer avec d'autres personnes ca ne sert a rien... 

-t utilise directement le disque en revanche. Grosso modo au dessus de 20 megs/s c'est bon, mais ca depend entierement du disque (ca me ferait mal de payer super cher un disque udma 133 8mo de cache super top delire pour quil ne fasse que du 20 megs/s par exemple :)

----------

## Marsu

ben c justement un udma 133 8mo de cache de 120Go qui ne fait "que" du 50Mo/s pour le disque et "que" du 170Mo/s pour le cache

----------

## dioxmat

50 mo/s pour le disque c'est parfait.

170 pour le cache, c'est relativement peu, mais ca ne depend pas du disque... c'est quoi ton noyeau?

----------

## Marsu

j'un un kernel gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r7

----------

